# Sinking Ship April 1942



## bellylea (Dec 2, 2006)

Now this may well be a longshot, but I am looking for information on a Ship that was Sunk in or near to Liverpool harbour during the latter part of April 1942. Unfortunately I know nothing about how to find this information, but my Father was on the SS Strathmore which docked in Liverpool on 22nd April 1942 and distinctly remembers seeing a ship slowly sinking as they docked. 

It would be great if anybody is able to point me in the right direction to find out the name of this Sinking ship.

Many Many thanks (Thumb)


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

bellylea said:


> Now this may well be a longshot, but I am looking for information on a Ship that was Sunk in or near to Liverpool harbour during the latter part of April 1942. Unfortunately I know nothing about how to find this information, but my Father was on the SS Strathmore which docked in Liverpool on 22nd April 1942 and distinctly remembers seeing a ship slowly sinking as they docked.
> 
> It would be great if anybody is able to point me in the right direction to find out the name of this Sinking ship.
> 
> Many Many thanks (Thumb)


there was a ship sunk in the middle of the river, she was bouyed off for years afterwards the reason it was left so long I believe was that as she was lying over the Mersey tunnel they couldn't use explosives to demolish her, I do not know her name though


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

tell said:


> there was a ship sunk in the middle of the river, she was bouyed off for years afterwards the reason it was left so long I believe was that as she was lying over the Mersey tunnel they couldn't use explosives to demolish her, I do not know her name though


I think that was Ropner's "Ullapool"

I remember seeing the green wreck buoy from the New Brighton ferry when I was a wean.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

According to Roger Jordan's " The World's Merchant Fleet 1939" - Ropner's 4891 grt ULLAPOOL built in 1927 by Wm Gray, West Hartlepoool was struck by a parachute mine on 13.3.41, broke in two and sank 1500 feet from North end of Princes Landing Stage, Liverpool. There were 15 fatalities and 23 survivors. - That ties in with Vic Pitcher's memory but wrong date from original query.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Jim S,
I remember seeing this wreck when I was a young lad. My father was on leave from the Duchess of Richmond, and took us to New Brighton a couple of times on the ferry. You could see the masts, and i think the funnel and bridge above the water at low tide.
My info is nearly the same as yours.
Ullapool, Pool Shipping Co: 1927.
W Gray & co. 4891 tons. 405_lx 53_5x 26_5: 505 nhp.
11 knots. Triple Expansion Engines.

The steamship, Ullapool, Captain Thwaites. Was lying at anchor off Princes Landing stage with a cargo of grain, on the 13th March 1941. She was struck by a parachute mine. The vessel broke in two and sank with loss of 16 lives, including Capt Thwaites. I cant remember where i got this info from.
Barney.


----------



## bellylea (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the information folks, I have passed this on to my Dad and he seemed really happy. Once again Many Thanks to you all (Pint)


----------

